# Pete Hagen any more info?



## ryandavid (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok its a giraffe like creme de menthe bottle. The labbel says Pete Hagen. Creme de menthe. 48 proof 1/10 pint. Popper-Morson corp Jersey City, NJ.    

 I looked all over the internet, there is very little information on these bottles. From what I understand they are all hand blown. Anyone have any more information? Price. background, ect.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Ryan,

 Is it a miniature?




From. The folks @MMBC may be able to give you better information.

 There's a bird model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 I'd think it was made somewhere between the mid thirties to mid sixties. 

 A miniature Pete Hagen Gin, in traditional form recently sold at auction.

 Yours is the first giraffe creme de menthe, I believe I've seen here. Could you attempt a photo that is in focus, or perhaps tell us what the label says?


----------



## ryandavid (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, thanks surfaceone that is more info than I have found through many google searches. I unfortunately do not have any camera that will focus well. But the label says....(and in block formatting like I attempted)
 "Pete Hagens
 Creme De Menthe
 Artificially Colored
 48 proof       1/10 pint
 Prepared and Bottled by
 Popper-Morson Corp.
 Jersey City, N.J.
 Sales & Executive Offices- Rockefeller center New York NY" <---This is in ultra tiny print


----------



## ryandavid (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh and yes it is a miniature. And why do they all look like someone has taken a tiny swig out of them?.. including mine


----------



## LtlBtl (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope this helps.

 Peter Hagans blown glass minis were made from early 40s to early 50s.

 Most of the other similar figurals will be labeled  Bols and Rynbende, both Dutch producers. 60s and later for most of what I see.

 Evaporation and leakage will account for lesser volume, unless seal is broken. 

 Most seem to sell in the 10-20 dollar range. Earlier and cuter will be at the higher end.

 Very collectible and not common. easily broken due to appendages, glass thickness and balance.

 Mike


----------

